# Round 2, Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Houston Rockets (2) [5/14]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Finish them!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe needs to wear headphones during the post-game conference again! I can't believe Lakers were fined $10,000 because of that...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Kobe needs to wear headphones during the post-game conference again! I can't believe Lakers were fined $10,000 because of that...


Were they really? What the ****?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Kobe needs to wear headphones during the post-game conference again! I can't believe Lakers were fined $10,000 because of that...


really?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Lakers were fined $10,000 by the NBA because Kobe Bryant wore headphones around his neck during his postgame news conference Sunday after Game 4 in Houston.
> 
> Players are not allowed to wear headphones, according to the league's policy on proper attire in interview settings. Teams, not players, are fined in such situations.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers...0,2170691.story

Stupid.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

We'll see if the last game was a fluke or not. I still don't know if they have what it takes to win it all. I'm hoping they will come out and prove me wrong.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Come on good Lakers! Come on good Lakers! Dont bring back that crappy cruise control Lakers. Bring on the good Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL elcap. 

Just alittle bit of focus, some energy and commitment to throwing the ball to the bigs early and this game should be ours.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Let's end this tonight and start getting ready for Denver! Pau and Bynum should get to a quick start, and fisher should be limited to only 10 mins for us to win!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That headphone thing is bull****, completley ridiculous.

Anyways, I really hope that we see the Lakers from game five tonight, when they play like that the Lakers are so much fun to watch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Bynum isnt starting again? :sad:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So Bynum isnt starting again? :sad:


I believe so. darth bryant should be very happy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> I believe so. darth bryant should be very happy.


Anyone who wants a title should be for Bynum playing. Starting, off the bench, as long as the minutes are there.. :champagne:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I might miss the first half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay...we've certainly done our best to make the Rockets feel they can take this series. So let's make the extra effort to play two consecutive GOOD games and end this already. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go! Anybody going to be around for the game thread?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not if we start out playing like this


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

fisher sucks so bad


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is worse than Game 4. 

Unbelievable.

Why aren't we running the offense? Why are we protecting the paint instead of guarding their shooters?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It took us 6 minutes to score a field goal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil takes Bynum out who was the only one defending Scola decently... And the guy is straight up raping us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Put The Scrubs In!!!

Vangundy Is Right!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> Phil takes Bynum out who was the only one defending Scola decently... And the guy is straight up raping us.


Yeah, that was just a retarded substitution. Gasol is a joke defensively and Phil doesn't ever see it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I would trade fisher for a bag of chips


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually want to kill Derek Fisher.

What the hell makes him think he has the right to take that shot? For the love of God, this is exactly why we aren't going to win a title...we don't have enough smart players on the team.

WTF was that shot?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I would trade fisher for a bag of chips


Hell, I would even trade for a bag of stale chips


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> I would trade fisher for a bag of chips


Come on now...

Which bag?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ gotta pull Fisher his shot selection is terrible why are we jacking so many jumpers get the ball to gasol and have him force shots in the paint have Kobe force some shots in the paint eventually we'll loosen them up but this jacking up long J's has gotta stop. 

I think we're gonna rally and win this game though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> PJ gotta pull Fisher his shot selection is terrible why are we jacking so many jumpers get the ball to gasol and have him force shots in the paint have Kobe force some shots in the paint eventually we'll loosen them up but this jacking up long J's has gotta stop.
> 
> *I think we're gonna rally and win this game though.*


Same here; I'm confident.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I actually want to kill Derek Fisher.


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big shots by Farmar!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar in 2 quick 3's. See how easy that was.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now Sasha gotta come in here and make a few J's and once they get lose then we got em. 

Gasol gotta stop with the soft act for real he can't get postion to get his shot off on a man 6'6 stuck shooting 17 footers thats pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, some people were really overreacting. I just got so many text messages from everyone going crazy. Calm down everyone - there's 3 quarters to go!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Man, some people were really overreacting. I just got so many text messages from everyone going crazy. Calm down everyone - there's 3 quarters to go!


Yeah I think people are losing their minds and I think some of the Lakers players are playing the oh here we go again stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God, Shannon Brown can jump so ****ing high!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe & Farmar trying to fire the team up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar has been terrific for us tonight. Can't believe he's been our best player so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe gotta start passing the ball now. his jumper isn't falling and the defense is smothering him on the drives he gotta set the table for his guards. 

The Rockets have gotten real lucky with a couple scramble plays


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We gotta try feeding Bynum the ball also.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice airball, Sasha.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its bad offense by us right now and some ridiculously hot shooting Wafer hits 2 incredible shots. 

Gasol softness once again rears its ugly head he doesn;t even contest the guards shot coming right at him pathetic. 

we gotta get this thing under 10 by half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

amazing after all the angst last time to play this sorta game once again.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again. This team isn't getting past Denver.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And the best part of it all is that Game 7 is on Sunday afternoon...do we ever play well in the afternoon? I dunno, it seems to me like we haven't had the best of times when games are scheduled during the day.

We actually deserve to lose Game 7.

I cannot believe this is happening. I'm not gonna mix words here: Houston flat out blows. They do not have good NBA talent on their roster right now, and they have now done this to us twice. I don't care where the game is being played. It's the same game where ever it is.

We've got a bunch of guys out there playing for themselves, while everyone except Wafer on Houston is playing to win for the Rockets.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. Terrible call. Battier was clearly moving there. Great officiating...first the flop by Scola on Pau, now this.

When we're playing like dog crap, the least they could do is have the decency to give us one correct call.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LO can;t shoot free throws. lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. This team isn't getting past Denver.


I've said it once and I'll say it again.

Denver is a much better matchup for us than Houston. But who gives a crap about Denver right now. We're playing Houston. Maybe someone should tell the Lakers that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's having a terrible shooting night. Terrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

**** You Derek Fisher!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fisher is ****ing terrible come on man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher is the most useless point guard in the world. Honestly, can someone tell me anything that he's done in this series that's been productive for us? The elbow to Scola because he missed a game for it?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

where is Farmar man get him in the game now PJ.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum & Gasol ****ing suck tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF? Technical on Kobe? Why?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was the biggest joke of a technical foul I've ever seen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why is that a tech come on Artest is a damn drama queen with all his bull****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Bynum & Gasol ****ing suck tonight.


yeah Bynum gets the rebound and goes up with the weakest peace of crap shot I've ever seen. 

Buttery soft.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> yeah Bynum gets the rebound and goes up with the weakest peace of crap shot I've ever seen.
> 
> Buttery soft.


That was unbelievable. All he had to do was step forward and dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These refs are being ridiculous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:whofarted


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wouldn't expect the half to end any other way...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we have been on the bad end of far too many scramble plays 3's. Incredible really. 

we got a half to show if we got a shred of collective heart. This 2nd half will tell me plenty about this group. 

if Fisher stays glued to the bench we got a chance to win. if not its over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers should NOT be down by 16 points right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

In order to have a possitive outlook for the second half I have listed things we have done well and things we haven't done so well on. 

*Good Things*
Got on the bus to go to the game

*Bad Things*
Everything else


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

whats crazy is we can score so quickly and wipe this lead out. If the Rockets let down energywise at all and think we're done we're gonna beat them at the very end of this game. 

Gasol has gotta start at least getting shots off against Hayes in the paint we gotta start forcing the shots close to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol/Bynum are a combined 2/9 for 4 points and 7 rebounds. Wow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Gasol/Bynum are a combined 2/9 for 4 points and 7 rebounds. Wow.


I didn't even realize they were at the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We should be down 6-8 points. Refs are killing us.

Kobe's 3pt play taken away for a "charge"
Kobe's "T"
Phantom foul on Farmar

Then, if we make 2 more FTs, instead of bricking them...we really need to get our **** together.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow what the **** happened


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nobody Jinx it!!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

bynum is playin kinda weak


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher ****ing sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This team is so mentally weak that it's disturbing.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Dear god, we should be destroying this team.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

This game is killin me everytime we make up some ground they go on a run, and phil needs to keep bynum out there and stop putting fisher back into the damn game


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why did sasha shoot that?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockets are making some lucky lucky shots.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

shannon brown once again making a difference he need to stay out there


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense is very good right now we gotta make the open shots on the perimeter the Rockets are sagging in the paint real bad right now.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lol ron artest is shooting out of his mind


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our bigs lack guts we won't take a charge why not lay your body on the line LO.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

There a certain games...like this one it seems like we just dont want to win


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

10 points, why do I suddenly have a feeling we're not going to advance?


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

That was a kick!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a kick ball


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar with the terrible casual pass. That was a clear kick ball but you can't even make the pass I wanna see Kobe on the block the rest of this damn game.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Refs are murdering us...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we still have time to win this game


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

back to 11


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We don't have a chance if we're not going to rebound


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar Odom and Gasol being outplayed by Scola and Landry lol incredible. 

Maybe they are underpaid or maybe our guys are overpaid.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

3:56, do we still have time?

No, no we don't


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pathetic.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

It's over.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

on that note ill see you guys at game 7


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

I want to cry, I really do.
I doubt that we'll beat them at Game 7


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If they get eliminated, I wouldn't hate on Kobe for walking elsewhere.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gee wiz.getting beaten on by guys like Scola, Landry, and Brooiks not exactly the big 3 I was expecting to get beat by lol incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game tonight, Lakers. :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We got so much worse when Fisher and Sasha started sucking.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Basel said:


> Great game tonight, Lakers. :clap:


Is that sarcasm? Yeah, probably is. I am pretty depressed right now, due to the fact that I wanted it done. Today.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah didnt like the officiating today

they called too many ticky tack fouls. this gives so much advantage to brooks since all he has to do is penetrate and create the slightest contact

well i suppose we need the game 5 lakers to come through in game 7


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I can really hate this Laker team. I want to walk up to all of them except Kobe and kick them in the balls because they obviously get to ****ing cocky thinking that they're too good to lose or something. Pisses me off beyond ****ing belief!


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

While the Rockets work their a** off practicing, I can bet we were just chillin', expecting to win...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well now we gotta pray the home court does the trick or its curtains for the direction of the franchise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just want to say that it's obviously Vladimir Radmanovic's fault. Oh he's not on the team anymore, so who will be the scapegoat this time?


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

HKF said:


> I just want to say that it's obviously Vladimir Radmanovic's fault. Oh he's not on the team anymore, so who will be the scapegoat this time?


*You*! How could you **** this up for us HKF?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------

